
YouTube finally notices Infowars is peddling dangerous conspiracies - neo4sure
https://www.engadget.com/2018/02/23/youtube-notices-infowars-peddles-conspiracies/?sr_source=Twitter
======
IntronExon
Translation: Unilever’s threat woke them up to the reality that they’re on the
way to being held accountable for the content they host, and they’re
scrambling. Infowars is bad news in every sense of the phrase, but it’s just
the tip of a vast iceberg of awful Youtube is going to have to address.

